# Putting Flooring Down



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2014)

I am planning on installing a tongue and groove pine floor. Does anyone have expierence in installing such? ( I prefer not to face nail ) Thanks


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

There is a jig for this that you can rent, it closes gaps and nails through the tongue so it doesn't show.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I laid, sanded and finished about 5000 square of hickory. They sell nailers to nail the edge of the boards.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Here ya go

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Flooring-Nailer/H7826


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That's the way to go. Either buy or rent a nailer like ryan posted. The rest is basic cutting and fitting. I would get the flooring in the house for a week or more before you start installing it so it can accumulate.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Pine flooring is all I install. I acclimate for a minimum of a week and use a flooring staple gun not the cleat nailer. The staples hold so much better and suck the boards together better too.

Here is the one I have. http://www.amazon.com/Powernail-Penumatic-Hardwood-Flooring-Stapler/dp/B0063J11AU


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Ya know what, that isn't the grizzly flooring stapler I have. Mine shoots staples. Looks like they discontinued it.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

*Hardwood flooring*



[email protected] said:


> I am planning on installing a tongue and groove pine floor. Does anyone have expierence in installing such? ( I prefer not to face nail ) Thanks


I bought a Harbor Freight cheapo for $99. I installed 2 1/4" Red Oak (lots of cleats) in my entire 2000 sq foot house. Didn't have any jambs or misfires. It might be very expensive to rent a nailer if you need to keep it for a while. Top of the line flooring nailer will cost $700 - $750. You might consider buying a decent one and reselling it.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

Beautiful work!!!!


----------

